# طــــــأهـــــن زهـــــان متــــضايـــق



## ponponayah (17 يونيو 2009)

طأهن زهأن من نفسي حيران تعبان مدا يق


كلمات كل واحد منا أما يقولها أو يسمعها كل يوم أكثر من مرة 

حقيقي أنا معاكم أن في الحياة أمور كثيرة متعبة وتطهىء وتزهق وتحير وتتعب 







..........لكن في وسط هذه الأمور يوجد شخص يستطيع يريح كل شخص يعانى من هذه الأعراض.
حيث أنه هو الشخص الوحيد الذي يحب هذه الفئة من الناس التعبانة والحيرانة .
ويدعوهم ويقول "تعالوا إلىًّّّّّّّّّّّّ ياجميع المتعبين والثقيل الأحمال وأنا أريحكم احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا منى لانى وديع ومتواضع القلب فتجدوا راحة لنفوسكم لأن نيري هين وحملي خفيف" (متى 11:_28-30)





صديقي صديقتي تعالوا إلى الرب حيث أنه هو الشخص الوحيد الذي يريح نفسك من كل الأتعاب لذلك أسرع إليه ألان بكل إتعابك فهو في انتظارك 
ويستطيع إن يريحك من كل الأتعاب​


----------



## KOKOMAN (17 يونيو 2009)

> صديقي صديقتي تعالوا إلى الرب حيث أنه هو الشخص الوحيد الذي يريح نفسك من كل الأتعاب لذلك أسرع إليه ألان بكل إتعابك فهو في انتظارك
> ويستطيع إن يريحك من كل الأتعاب​


 
موضوع جميل جدا يا بونبونايه  ​

ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​ 
ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## SECRET ANGEL (17 يونيو 2009)

> صديقي صديقتي تعالوا إلى الرب حيث أنه هو الشخص الوحيد الذي يريح نفسك من كل الأتعاب لذلك أسرع إليه ألان بكل إتعابك فهو في انتظارك
> ويستطيع إن يريحك من كل الأتعاب



موضوع بجد حلووووووووووو اووووي
و مفيد جدا جدا جدا يا بونبوناية يا قمر انتي
ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
اذكريني في صلواتك كتييييييير جدا 
اختك الغلبانة موري​


----------



## ponponayah (17 يونيو 2009)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا يا بونبونايه  ​
> 
> ميرررررسى على الموضوع ​
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​




ميرسى جدااا يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (17 يونيو 2009)

moky قال:


> موضوع بجد حلووووووووووو اووووي
> و مفيد جدا جدا جدا يا بونبوناية يا قمر انتي
> ربنا يباركك يا جميلة و يعوضك على محبتك امين يا الهي
> اذكريني في صلواتك كتييييييير جدا
> اختك الغلبانة موري​



ميرسى يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## GogoRagheb (17 يونيو 2009)

شكرا ليكى يا بونبوناية

مش جديد عليكى المواضيع الجامده دى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (17 يونيو 2009)

gogoragheb قال:


> شكرا ليكى يا بونبوناية
> 
> مش جديد عليكى المواضيع الجامده دى
> 
> ربنا يباركك​




ميرسى يا جوجو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (17 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جمييييل جدا يا بونى
تسلم ايدك يا قمرة​


----------



## Rosetta (18 يونيو 2009)

*مرررررررررسي يا قمرة 
موضوع جدا جميل 
الرب يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## youhnna (18 يونيو 2009)

شكراااااااااا على الموضوع بونبو نايه
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## mero_engel (18 يونيو 2009)

*موضوع بسيط وجميل *
*ميرسي يا قمر *
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## kalimooo (18 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا بونبوناية

شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## Mary Gergees (18 يونيو 2009)

*شكرااااااا على الموضوع الجميل 

ربنا معاكى*


----------



## المجدلية (18 يونيو 2009)

موضوع جميل شكرااااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييير


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

+bent el3dra+ قال:


> موضوع جمييييل جدا يا بونى
> تسلم ايدك يا قمرة​




ميرسى جداااااا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرررررررررسي يا قمرة
> موضوع جدا جميل
> الرب يبارك حياتك​*




ميرسى يا روز على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

youhnna قال:


> شكراااااااااا على الموضوع بونبو نايه
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرسى جداااااا يا يوحنا على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## مسيحية واعتز (18 يونيو 2009)

_موضوع رائع ........ يسلمو .........

الرب يبارك حياتك ويكون لك صديق دائم .........​_


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

mero_engel قال:


> *موضوع بسيط وجميل *
> *ميرسي يا قمر *
> *ربنا يباركك*​




ميرسى جداا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

كليمو قال:


> جميل جداااا يا بونبوناية
> 
> شكراااااا على  الموضوع الرائع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك




ميرسى جدااااا يا كليمو على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

mary gergees قال:


> *شكرااااااا على الموضوع الجميل
> 
> ربنا معاكى*




ميرسى جداااا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

المجدلية قال:


> موضوع جميل شكرااااااااااااااااا كتييييييييييير




ميرسى جداا يا قمر على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------



## ponponayah (18 يونيو 2009)

مسيحية واعتز قال:


> _موضوع رائع ........ يسلمو .........
> 
> الرب يبارك حياتك ويكون لك صديق دائم .........​_




ميرسى جداااااا ليكى على مرورك الجميل
يسوع يباركك​


----------

